# How many hours sleep do you get a night?



## Karren (May 14, 2009)

Just wondering.... I need 6 and that's what I usually get... 5 or 4 is ok for a few days and 7 or 8 is awesome but I rarely ever sleep in... How about you?


----------



## Aprill (May 14, 2009)

Monday Through friday, 4 hours, weekends, 8


----------



## Lucy (May 14, 2009)

i have pretty bad insomnia.. lucky if i get more than 5 in an average night.


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2009)

about 6-8. Depends. I've been sleeping badly/lightly lately


----------



## Bec688 (May 14, 2009)

Not enough lol roughly 6ish probably. Sometimes on my days off I can manage a bit of a sleep in, but not often. I'm a pretty poor sleeper, and especially when I am stressed, I barely get much sleep, I spend more time lying away staring at the ceiling...eeek!


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 14, 2009)

Depends. 5-7 hrs is me on an average weekday. Weekends I might get an extra hr or 2 of sleep in


----------



## Adrienne (May 14, 2009)

6 days outta the week, 4-5 bc I'm so restless. I have to get up at least one every other night to take my child to the bathroom bc me and my husband take turns but I still wake up when it's turn. On Fridays and Saturday's I stay up even later than the regular work week and wake up an hour later than usual and on Sunday morning's it's my sleep in time, sometimes I get 9 hours


----------



## -Chelsey- (May 14, 2009)

I usually get between 6-8 on weeknights and it varies on weekends. I can't function when I get less than 6 and I get crabby haha


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 14, 2009)

I can't function on 6 hours or less of sleep. But I do toss and turn and wake up in the middle of the night, so that may be why I need a little more sleep.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 14, 2009)

On my good nights I'll get 8 hours. But I have those nights when I can't get to sleep at all.


----------



## bella1342 (May 14, 2009)

I usually get 6-8 hours of sleep, 8 is heaven!!

If I get too much sleep (over 8 hours) I'm usually miserable... like I feel more tired than I should.


----------



## vesna (May 14, 2009)

I have insomnia too. Sometimes it's really bad where for weeks on end I won't get more than two or three hours a night. Just now it's not too bad though. I've been getting five or six hours a night.


----------



## Swan. (May 14, 2009)

4-5. I don't need much more.


----------



## Ozee (May 14, 2009)

I never get to sleep more then 2hrs straight, over night i will probally have 5 or under in broken sleep.

Unless of course its like last night when i was up what seemed to be every hr and been up up since 5.20am...(son is getting a molar tooth)


----------



## magosienne (May 14, 2009)

6 to 7 are okay, 8 is awesome. Unless i've been sick i cannot sleep more. I have an active sleep so anything between nightmares, bad sleeping position, night cramps, little tour to the bathroom, will wake me and once i'm awake...


----------



## Roxie (May 15, 2009)

around 6 hours, sometimes more. At the moment more because I haven't been getting into the gym


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 15, 2009)

I'm on my bed for about 10 hours, but most of it I'm laying awake... I have no clue, really...


----------



## handbags (May 28, 2009)

I usually sleep 6-7 hours but I know we must sleep 8 hours at least.


----------



## Amantis (May 28, 2009)

I'm definitely not getting enough, especially with just almost only 2 hours per day recently as I've been working on a few intensive projects. And even if I get to sleep for 5 hours for a night, I still wake up in the middle from thinking too much. Now my skin suffers because of it.


----------



## lolaB (May 28, 2009)

Usually about 4-6. I get restless when I try to sleep for longer than that.


----------



## peterlog (May 29, 2009)

I usually sleep late. 4hrs


----------



## gaurav123 (Jun 6, 2009)

Sleep is an essential part of our lives. Our bodies collapse with fatigue unless we sleep enough hours every day. I thing 6 to 8

hours is enough for sleep.


----------



## bittersweetie79 (Jun 7, 2009)

I sleep 5-6 hours


----------



## sophieisticated (Jun 8, 2009)

I probably get an average of seven hours of sleep each night. It kind of varies from week to week though. There are some nights when I sleep really well and other nights when I just can't fall asleep and end up with only three hours of sleep.


----------



## esha (Jun 8, 2009)

Sleep is for the weak.

I try for at least 7 hours, but during the week I have to have 6 hours or I have a horrible day


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2009)

I wake up very 2-3 hours because i always have vivid dreams ,like 3-5 dreams a night after the dream I wake up wach time Grr I hate it


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

6-8 if I am lucky.


----------



## Angels_Decay (Aug 1, 2009)

I sleep 9+ and Im still always tired, it sucks!


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Aug 1, 2009)

I get around 5 or 6 during the week. On the weekends usually between 8-10. I love to sleep. I work myslef into the ground during the week, so when the weekend comes, I really need it!


----------



## akathegnat (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a wierd sleeper I actually sleep on and off for about 10 hours. Migrains stomp my butt if I don't. I do have my days when I don't sleep at all though.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 2, 2009)

5-8 for me. Depends on how fast the kids wake hubby and I up... or how fast we go to bed haha


----------



## cocobaby (Oct 4, 2009)

usually about 7, if I sleep more than 8 I feel like I've overslept


----------



## Chaeli (Oct 4, 2009)

According to but most generally 2-5. The 5 being on the rare weekends.


----------



## Ricciolina (Oct 4, 2009)

During the school week, I get around 6-8 hours... Usually 7 hours. The other night, I got only 4 hours and I was DYING, haha. This weekend I ended up sleeping for 12 hours the first night (I guess to make-up for the 4 hours of sleep the previous night) and then last night, I got 11 hours. I like my sleep.


----------



## super77 (Oct 5, 2009)

I love to sleep and always aim for 8 hours but seldom sucessful.


----------



## honeykim (Oct 8, 2009)

for some reason i sleep for a long time. anywhere from 9 hours to sometimes even 12 hours. but i try to force myself to wake up after 9 hours lol. i used to sleep only 6 hours or something, im trying to figure out why i'm sleeping so long now!! argh!


----------



## mebs786 (Oct 8, 2009)

I get about 6 hours sleep, sometimes less depending on when I get to sleep...


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 28, 2009)

9 or 10, is perfect. Of course that is hard if I have a full time job b/c I love to stay up late. I do not work right now, so I sleep as much as I want. I am dead to the world if I dont get my sleep. I have always required tons of sleep, I usually sleep 9 hours


----------



## knickers13 (Oct 28, 2009)

I get between 4-5 a night. I have a 4 month old who wakes anywhere from 1.5hrs to 3hrs. My ideal amount is around 8-9. I think it will be a few years before I get that again!


----------



## <Helen> (Oct 29, 2009)

I work night shifts; I come home at 8 am and sleep until about 3 it seems to suffice.


----------



## Katu (Oct 29, 2009)

i get restless during the night. i'll basically toss and turn the whole night. i probably get MAYBE 3 or 4 hours a night if i'm lucky.


----------



## platform_8 (Jan 9, 2010)

Between 7 and 8h


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jan 9, 2010)

I try to get 8 hours. I take a medication that wipes me out at night and if I don't get that 8 hours, I am a zombie the next day.


----------



## likeitshot (Jan 9, 2010)

I must have at least 7 or I will be a total b***h in the morning.


----------



## Spring88 (Jan 16, 2010)

About 7


----------



## Silverundertow (Jan 17, 2010)

during the week mon-fri usually 6hrs

weekends can be any where from 6-9hrs


----------



## Tonni.Harter (Jan 17, 2010)

dude, who gets any sleep working at walmart at nite???


----------



## amazingeyes (Jan 28, 2010)

10


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Jan 28, 2010)

Ladies, what is going on? Why aren't you sleeping. I was listenting to a health expert on the radio last week and he said that sleep deprivation is the #1 killer and a lot of people don't know that. We need 8 to 10 hours a night. I go to bed at 10ish. I don't play about my sleep...lol


----------



## PyramidSeo (Jan 29, 2010)

About 8 hours.


----------



## chruix (Feb 2, 2010)

Me, my problem is that when I sleep for about only 6 hrs. I feel tired and when I slept for more than 8 hrs. I still feel uneasy and tired why is that?


----------



## Luffy (Feb 3, 2010)

I sleep almost 8 hrs a day but sometimes when I'm busy with my work I only sleep for just 6 hrs


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Feb 3, 2010)

6to8 but at odd hours. Very rarely do I get 11pm-5am. Its more like 3am-8am


----------



## ~Kathrine~ (Feb 16, 2010)

About 7-8 hours of sleep almost very night


----------



## MeganNicole (Feb 16, 2010)

I sleep 9-10 hours! I LOVE to sleep!


----------



## nack.josef (Feb 19, 2010)

i don't do much physical work so 6 hours sleep is more than enough for me.


----------



## Minka (Feb 19, 2010)

3 to 4 if i'm lucky.

8+ on the weekends.


----------



## CoCoLa (Feb 19, 2010)

I am lucky if I get six, I have terrible insomnia.

Thank goodness for caffeine


----------



## heartofdarkness (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't work, and have nothing to occupy my day (I live in the middle of nowhere and have little money, so getting to places is difficult) so my sleep pattern often takes disturbing turns, and I have sometimes ended up going to bed around 4am and not getting up until at least 2pm the next day





I'm not doing too badly at the moment; I'm getting up around 12pm and going to bed around 1am. But like several of you, I too suffer with disrupted sleep. I need to use the toilet constantly throughout the day and night, and despite various tests, no one can find anything wrong in order to cure it



So I probably get no more than 2 hours' sleep at a time before waking up to use the toilet, and afterwards it takes a long time to fall back to sleep...


----------



## MrsSippy (Mar 1, 2010)

definitely not enough. I have two kids and time just flies by after they're in bed. My husband and I try to spend some time together after they get to bed and we always seem to get to sleep way too late. Thank God for coffee.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 9, 2010)

I try to get at least 8 hours of sleep. I find if I get more or any less of that, I always look like hell and feel sluggish. Eight hours is just the right balance for me.


----------



## shayy (Mar 9, 2010)

oh my gosh, sleep is so good yet my freakin enemy! first off, i can never fall alseep at a decent time, hence the reason i am on here at almost 2 am. another thing is, once i fall asleep... i seriously dont wake up! the earth could be exploding and i wont wake up! finally i'll drag myself out of bed between 11 and noon. oh yeah, its true. and i HATE IT! i want to wake up between 8 and 9 every morning but i just dont. soo i'll usually get about 8 hours of sleep whether i like it or not. the only way this will change is if i have work the next day. ughh


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy shit people, you need to sleep more!!! I have sleep apnea, so although it seems like I am sleeping 8 hours, I am not getting quality rest since I wake up 18 times during the night. If you don't get to the REM stage of sleep, your body and mind can't heal. If you have trouble thinking during the day it's because your sleep is lacking and you need to really heal your mind with 8 hours of solid rest. On weekends I sleep 12 hours because my body lacks so much quality rest. I will have to soon sleep with a breathing machine. Ugh.


----------



## Fade to Black (Mar 9, 2010)

Originally Posted by *shayy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh my gosh, sleep is so good yet my freakin enemy! first off, i can never fall alseep at a decent time, hence the reason i am on here at almost 2 am. another thing is, once i fall asleep... i seriously dont wake up! the earth could be exploding and i wont wake up! I'm the same way! If I don't get my eight hours of sleep and Is et my alarm, I will just sleep through it until someone comes in to turn it off. I'm basically like a lifeless zombie without those eight hours. I can't function properly and there is nothing in this world that can get me out of bed when I'm tired lol.


----------



## ivette (Mar 13, 2010)

usually about 7 or less


----------



## LilDee (Mar 13, 2010)

I try to get atleast 8






I usually go to bed at around midnight and get up between 8:00 - 9:00am..

Lately i've been waking up a lot throughout the night though, i never remember having that problem before.. i hate looking tired in the morning


----------



## Shes A Boy? (Mar 13, 2010)

I love my sleep. Before my fiance got here, I would sleep almost 11 hours a day. I try to be up at 11 to watch Price is Right though.


----------



## poisonberry (Mar 13, 2010)

Normally 12 - 14 hours. Sometimes when I go to sleep at 2 AM, I wake up at 4 PM. If I get less than 9 hours of sleep, I am moody and sleepy all day long. If I sleep only 6 hours then I can't function at all and things fall out of my hands ha ha. I do sleep more than I should and always feel tired anyway, but I can't help myself. I think I'm one of those people who sleep 1/2 of my life, which is rather sad. I love sleeping.


----------



## AndiSmith (Mar 27, 2010)

I usually sleep for 6 hours... but I don't sleep during night, I usually sleep on day time...


----------



## amandag (Mar 10, 2011)

I get about 8 hours per night.


----------



## Evlin (May 4, 2013)

Actually we need 8 to 9 hour sleep every night but i sleep only 7 hour.


----------



## anney (May 4, 2013)

Hey,

8 hour sleep is good for health.

Complete sleep is sign of good health otherwise one may suffer from many problem such as sleepless etc...

Complete sleep make your skin more glowing, keep you energetic for whole day.


----------



## stellagreen (May 9, 2013)

Sleep is essential for a personâ€™s health and well being.Yet millions of people do not get enough sleep and many suffer from lack of sleep.

I sleep 6 to 6.5 hours.


----------



## makeupbyomar (May 9, 2013)

I sleep 5.5 - 6 hrs every night. Then I have a late afternoon nap (some afternoons) for about 45 - 60 mins.


----------



## marrymemakeup (May 11, 2013)

I sleep 6 to 6.5 hrs daily......  But people say we need to sleep 8 hrs..


----------



## Rooftrellen (May 15, 2013)

hmm,about 6 hours.


----------



## lovelycandygurl (May 23, 2013)

It just depends on me but I do have trouble going to bed and also stay up late like almost all the time.


----------



## amoxirat (May 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *lovelycandygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It just depends on me but I do have trouble going to bed and also stay up late like almost all the time.


 Same!!


----------



## Marinawells (May 27, 2013)

I usually sleep 6 - 7 hours. Everyone needs at least 6 hours sleep daily...  to maintain healthy living style!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (May 28, 2013)

I am a horrible sleeper...I will have phases in which I sleep about 3 hours a night and can't manage more, then I'll hit a block of days where I'll have 10 hour mini-comas.


----------



## amoxirat (May 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am a horrible sleeper...I will have phases in which I sleep about 3 hours a night and can't manage more, then I'll hit a block of days where I'll have 10 hour mini-comas.


 lol~  not the horrible-sleeper part, but the mini-coma part.  I stay up late for several nights, then I have one mini-coma night.  XDD 

When you sleep three hours, do you just feel awake?  Or do you toss and turn wishing you were asleep?


----------



## Ratsyte (Jul 15, 2013)

I usually sleep 5,5-6,5 hours, looking back, I used to sleep 7-8. Now I see a bad result, because of lack of sleep I gained some weight :/


----------



## azjeemah (Jul 15, 2013)

Since the birth of my second daughter about 4 to 5 hours a day


----------



## feemia (Jan 15, 2014)

I need 9 1/2 hours. I determined this by keeping a sleep diary for several weeks. It was during a period when I was between jobs, so I could track my natural sleep/wake patterns without using an alarm clock. My husband gets by on about 6 hours a night. I would be a zombie on 6 hours a night.


----------



## PeridotCricket (Jan 15, 2014)

I get about 6 or 7 hours of actual sleep on a good night. 2 or 3 of the neighbors are loud, which they seem to be most often when they have school the next morning. I wake up 3 or 4 times a night even when it's quiet, and it's hard to get back to sleep.


----------



## dennis1933 (Jan 20, 2014)

I have 7 usually but I wish 8 or 9  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## melliemelissa (Jan 22, 2014)

I sleep for 8 hours in weekends and I feel to sleep more.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *amoxirat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a horrible sleeper...I will have phases in which I sleep about 3 hours a night and can't manage more, then I'll hit a block of days where I'll have 10 hour mini-comas. 

lol~  not the horrible-sleeper part, but the mini-coma part.  I stay up late for several nights, then I have one mini-coma night.  XDD 

When you sleep three hours, do you just feel awake?  Or do you toss and turn wishing you were asleep?

Toss and turn, wishing for sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SO FRUSTRATING.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Jan 23, 2014)

I go to bed early to have a good sound sleep of 8-10 hours.  I sleep early and maintain my sleeping habit to keep me in shape. Night is for my beauty rest and my health  replenishment so the next morning I feel so refresh and beautiful. The whole day long I do not slumber, always on the go. Cheer!


----------



## JessicaWiley (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm fine with sleeping 4-5 hours a day. It hasn't backfired yet and if I sleep more than that I feel groggy and sleepy the next day. Weird, huh?


----------



## beautybybrett (Jan 23, 2014)

> I am a horrible sleeper...I will have phases in which I sleep about 3 hours a night and can't manage more, then I'll hit a block of days where I'll have 10 hour mini-comas.


 I relate to this completely. It's so annoying! It was really difficult being married and having insomnia. My husband had a hard time understanding my problem.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 10, 2014)

I usually get about 7 hours a night but on weekends I usually have to up that to 9.


----------



## Ysabelle Sofia (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes there are people whose sleeping hours are less than 8 yet they are energetic and awake the whole day.  I don't know maybe because people in younger age is more dynamic.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice question! Well we should sleep 8-10 hours at night and I take my complete sleep means 8 hours. 8 hours sleep is essential for everyone.


----------



## Emily Kristina (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice question! We should sleep 8-10 hours at night and I take my sleep for 8 hours because sufficient sleep is important for everyone.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm a chronic migraine sufferer and have insonmia so I unfortunately have to take medicine for both so I sleep around 10-11 hours a night. My poor hubby only gets around 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sasha3000 (Apr 6, 2014)

> I'm a chronic migraine sufferer and have insonmia so I unfortunately have to take medicine for both so I sleep around 10-11 hours a night. My poor hubby only gets around 5  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have the same issues with migraines and insomnia but I only sleep 4-6 hours on a good night. I so wish I could sleep 10-11 hours.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 6, 2014)

My migraines are so severe that I have to take medication 3 times a day and get Botox every 3 months. I really wish I wouldn't have to be on medicine but I can't handle it without it. Its a medicated sleep but I can actually sleep now. If I woke up a lot at night or couldn't sleep I would have a horrible migraine the next day. I feel your pain!


----------



## BSquared (Apr 6, 2014)

Yep no sleep triggers migraines for me too. Any less than about five and a half hours and they show up. I try to sleep at least 7 hours a night, and usually succeed.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 6, 2014)

I think it raises my BP because I get mad that I can't fall asleep. LOL. Now I fall asleep without even remembering I did and wake up with my kindle. lol


----------



## sasha3000 (Apr 7, 2014)

> My migraines are so severe that I have to take medication 3 times a day and get Botox every 3 months. I really wish I wouldn't have to be on medicine but I can't handle it without it. Its a medicated sleep but I can actually sleep now. If I woke up a lot at night or couldn't sleep I would have a horrible migraine the next day. I feel your pain!


 How long does it take for the Botox to take effect? I have been looking into that option because my regular meds are not working as well.


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 7, 2014)

They say about 2 weeks I think but I start noticing it within about 4 days. The downside is since they inject it into my neck that my neck will be sore for about 2 weeks. It gets less and less each time but it still sucks. I take gabapentin for my migraines and I think it helps me a lot. Not 100% but it helps. I used to have a migraine all day every day and now I only get them 3-4 times a week. Doesn't sound like much but it's a big improvement.


----------



## CaseyR (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm really bad with this.  I generally get literally no sleep and pull a 30 or so hour day, then when I do sleep, I'll do so for 10-12 hours.  I try to regulate it, but it never lasts long; maybe someday..


----------

